# Stuck screws on Ceado E37S



## ryanuptheroad (Mar 1, 2018)

Got my hands on a Ceado E37S. I'm trying to remove the 3 phillips head screws to gain access to the burrs but they're stuck good and proper. I'm using a decent size screwdriver that fits well. Was planning on employing the technique seen in this video.






Just wanted some tips before I end up stripping the heads. Anything I should be spraying on to loosen them?

Cheers.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Have a look at this. Always worked for me!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

A Pozidrive screwdriver will give a better fit; or a socket set + Pozidrive bit, for extra leverage.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Tap the top of the screwdriver with a hammer a few times to shock the screw. Then using a lot of downward pressure (as much as you can try and remove it. If it won't move, have someone use the hammer to tap at same time.

If this fails use a manual impact driver (not an electronic one).

https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/product/13004085983957441639?lsf=seller:87981,store:12062156447730177141&prds=oid:7646067058870296832&q=manual+impact+driver&hl=en-GB&ei=_gZFXNCoB5LLwQLpxqkI&lsft=gclid:CjwKCAiA1ZDiBRAXEiwAIWyNC18xZdiRyD6UUCaKMQP2e5BTQnsHnWL2LCIFlQ6RDqDBYvcM_LyweRoC7YQQAvD_BwE


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The screws require a No 3 Phillips bit / screw driver. Then try the methods above


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> A Pozidrive screwdriver will give a better fit; or a socket set + Pozidrive bit, for extra leverage.


Only if it's a pozidrive screw!

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I would apply some penetrating spray(not much) too.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The first video is a bit stupid - the driver will just cam out with no downwards pressure. Using a pozi driver on it is very likely to be a good idea unless it's a pozidrive screw - sort of cross stamped into it.

Wack onto a decent screwdriver that fits can help. Oddly tightening a bit more might too. More for certain type of corrosion perhaps.

I sometimes have to dismantle Japanese microscopes, screws done up by Sumo wrestlers so have to have a set of JIS screwdrivers. Modifled Phillips with less cam out. These often help on Phillips screws but need to make sure they really are JIS.

1/4 drive sockets set that comes with driver bits - often a favourite for me as easy to keep a lot of pressure on the screw head and more torque can be applied.

John

-


----------



## ryanuptheroad (Mar 1, 2018)

Pozidrive and a good wack with the hammer worked a treat. Thanks all!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What was it like when you got inside ?


----------

